# Words with Friends?



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone here have a Words with friends ID? Post here so we can find each other.
My username on WWF is:

Guccigirl7



Kara


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

truedat


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine is havie.lover (go figure.....)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, now I'm going to sound stupid. What is that?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Okay, now I'm going to sound stupid. What is that?


ound: No clue here either, but when I saw the heading I thought Kara was 'having words' with a friend!! ound: Is this something else like Facebook (which I also have no clue about other than I have heard of it!) Heck, I don't even have a phone you can take pictures with! I doubt it even has a charged battery! 
ok, I think I will just go outside and work in the garden....


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm sharoneandrew and i'm addicted!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm like you'll I thought they were mad at their friends. I know that I have words with my friends right regularly.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I'm like you'll I thought they were mad at their friends. I know that I have words with my friends right regularly.


ound:

So, is anyone going to share with the uninitiated?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I think you can only play if you have an I -phone.Then you have to download the free ap.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just iphone? Is there a Droid app?


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes there is a droid app, and it seems to crash less than the one I have on my iphone...

I'm addicted too, but sometimes work and home life take me away for a day or two.

lkwilson_1013


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

It's a scrabble type game....

I'm fairly new to it and I'm amazed at some of the words people come up with. I think they use those cheat sites. Is that normal for the play and it's really more about tile placement than knowing words?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool 

Yes, there is a droid app, my son uses his and says it hasn't crashed. Its sort of addictive and I have never played scrabble before. I don't think it has anything to do with facebook, although I know there is thing on there which shows you your friends that play if you sign in..

I'm lovin' my iPhone even more than I thought I would, should've gotten one sooner.

I just thought a thread would be fun if we were looking for others to play.

I will admit, I an NOT very good at all, I think I've only one 1 game and even my 16 yo has beat me, so if you are a pro, I'd probably bore you lol

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just glad to hear you aren't fighting with your friends, Kara! ound: I can't keep up with all this new stuff. I thought it was a big deal that I figured out how to get signed up for the forum!!  My biggest addiction is Spider Solitaire when I can't sleep at night! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

I play too, Andrialw.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Just glad to hear you aren't fighting with your friends, Kara! ound: I can't keep up with all this new stuff. I thought it was a big deal that I figured out how to get signed up for the forum!!  My biggest addiction is Spider Solitaire when I can't sleep at night! :biggrin1:


ound:ound: I'm sorry I didn't even think of that when I made the title and I should've! my bad!!
ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll add my ignorance to Linda, Geri, and Lucile! Thought the same thing! Don't have an iphone either!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

No but I had words with my neighbour. Morons left their dog , a beagle locked outside at 5 am. this morning. After twenty minutes of barking , I phoned over with no answer. Phoned again ten minutes later, no answer. Dog was scratching at patio door and HOWLING AND BARKING. Barking still at 9 AM drove down to this lady's father's home got him to come back and let the dog in. Lady arrived home at 11 am. I phoned and tore a strip off her hide. Found out the guy across the street called the bylaw officer who left a warning letter in the mailbox. She was away overnight at boyfriends , one boy was away and her eldest was SUPPOSEDLY home sleeping in the basement. Think this was BS. They are notorious for letting the dog bark outside trying to come in. Predicted this from day one when they got this dog. Sad for the dog. Him and Molly are buddies through the fence. They should never have gotten a dog. Their previous Lab never got walked etc. And we wonder why dogs get euthanized. I told her ,next time it will be $110 when the guy across the street calls bylaw. This could be the beginning of the end for this poor dog. Pisses me right off. Morons. Does MORON make a word in this game. ? Cause I've got all the letters.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, thats awful.
I'm pretty sure moron is a word, one of my forum friends and I had a rated R game this week, lol..we learned what words were accepted and what ones weren't...ound:, I'm sure you've thought/said a few of those words dealing with your negligent neighbors. Wish there was a way to prevent some people from owning pets, or having children for that matter.

K.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I hear you Kara. There's one born every minute.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Kara, I played you a few times in Words with Friends and I must tell you my family has gotten me into Hanging with Friends. It's more of a guessing game but really fun and the games are short. I think you would like it, and as usual, I'm hooked!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

MIne is lfrangione
Kara I just started a game with you


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay! :kiss: Laurie, I am not very good, just sayin'....

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ah the server is busy it won't let me play my other game but as soon as I can..you'll hear from me


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Susan1979


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am also hook on "Words for Friends." I have 5 or more games going at the same time. My name is Opps! I am also new at the game, but I am catching on quickly. 

I can catch the game on my Droid phone. Anyone want to play?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I may have lost a few of my games this week when I upgraded my iPhone to ios5 

I'll send you a request! I'm not a olympic star of the game, myself! 

Kara


----------

